

Ask HN: Individual print/mail as a service offerings? - modoc

I am looking for a company that would make it easy for me to get letters printed, and mailed for me, rather than my having to buy envelopes, stamps, and write addresses, etc..  I&#x27;m looking for individual mails (to extended family) not bulk mailing or anything like that.  Being able to easily support&#x2F;print quality color photos in the letter (like I can do at home) is a must.<p>Any suggestions?
======
lazylizard
[https://www.quora.com/Application-Programming-Interfaces-
API...](https://www.quora.com/Application-Programming-Interfaces-API/What-are-
the-best-Postal-snail-mail-send-and-receive-APIs)

[http://www.postalmethods.com/postal-api](http://www.postalmethods.com/postal-
api)

~~~
modoc
Thanks! FWIW PostalMethod's seems more business focused, and to use a PDF I
have to setup the addresses on the PDF itself, since they use a clear windowed
envelope. Great for an invoice, less great for a letter to my grandmother:( I
will keep looking though.

